# ONE new rep rank, here and now, vote [24h COUNTDOWN]



## Naruto (May 19, 2019)

This is the internet, you're busy, let's get right down to it:

```
did 100 push-ups, 100 sit ups, 100 squats, and 10km running EVERY SINGLE DAY!
is normal
is not really into that kind of thing but curious
is completely presenting their full power level
is only using 99.8% of their full power
is experiencing a tingly feeling on their back
is now able to job at a professional level
is able to use A-rank jutsus from a prone position
is 2 fast 2 furious
has brought balance to the force
is fearful of their own power
is pretty comfortable with their own power
is open to leasing sections of their own power
is able to distort reality by twisting the universe's figurative nipples
is fighting evil by moonlight
is strong, independent and don't need no moderator
is able to train at one billion times Earth's gravity
is able to train under the weight of their own fat ass
has spiralled out of control
is a legend among legends
is the alpha but only sort of the omega
is wearing a life fibre merkin
is too powerful to open jars without rupturing existence
is [REDACTED]
is the supreme being
```

Above is a list of the recently added rep ranks, corresponding with the spiral progression.

Of those, "is normal" was met with negativity. We can rebuild it. We have the technology.

What I need from you is simple:

*Post a suggestion*

or

*agree/disagree with posted suggestions*

We will pick the one with the most "points".

*Please don't post anything but suggestions*, if there's enough interest in further changes you can make a thread in Q&C. I wanna streamline the process of making a single change without getting bogged down by deliberation.

Do note that for anything to be selected it has to surpass these two:


```
User has finally surpassed Kakarot - 19 agree, 3 disagree
User might be stronger than Beerus - 13 agree, 1 disagree
```

...which were voted on last time we asked for community feedback.

I want to give people a chance to have one last say on this before any long term changes are made. Should we replace or create more ranks in the future, suggestions that don't make the cut today will likely be used later on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kokodeshide (May 19, 2019)

is able to make minute rice in 59 seconds.


----------



## God Movement (May 19, 2019)

has joined the Corporation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke (May 19, 2019)

User survived the snap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark (May 19, 2019)

User has cleared Greed Island

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (May 19, 2019)

User has found One Piece.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WorldsStrongest (May 19, 2019)

User ran to that mountain and back, wanna see em do it again?


----------



## Space (May 19, 2019)

ate a Devil Fruit and is now able to use Rasengan without going Bankai


----------



## Fang (May 19, 2019)

User has achieved perfect synchronicity and has become the Evolution King.


----------



## Mariko (May 19, 2019)

> "User is comfy" 

> "User survived Kings Landing Holocaust"

> "User makes perfect sushis"

> "User makes John Wick run in fear"

> "User is Pepe Tier now. Bend over at him"

> "User one punches one punch man"

> "User wakes up his alarm clock"

> "User is above user titles"


----------



## shieldbounce (May 19, 2019)

“User is just starting their day”
“User is starting to get somewhere”
“User is somewhat special”
“User has achieved Super Saiyan”


----------



## Didi (May 19, 2019)

User is invincible under the sun

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MShadows (May 19, 2019)

User has sat through The Last Jedi till the very end


----------



## Crow (May 19, 2019)

user is one with the force.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toph (May 19, 2019)

User is the very best like no one ever was


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 19, 2019)

User has mastered Ultra Instinct.



Spider-Man said:


> User is the very best like no one ever was


I like this one too.


----------



## AxelKross (May 19, 2019)

User eats nails, WITHOUT any milk


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 19, 2019)

Is a local legend.


----------



## Jizznificent (May 19, 2019)

user dances on legos barefoot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Owl (May 19, 2019)

User can go back in time without causing a paradox @50mil



Smoke said:


> User survived the snap





Dark said:


> User has cleared Greed Island





DeVision said:


> User has found One Piece.





Crow said:


> user is one with the force.



These are really good ones.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shieldbounce (May 19, 2019)

User has completed their first lap


----------



## Gunstarvillain (May 19, 2019)

User is not a robot

User has a terrible wife


----------



## Jizznificent (May 19, 2019)

User's rep is spiraling out of control (EDIT: i just noticed that this one's already there lol)

User was born yesterday

User simply walked into Mordor.

User is Jizznificent


----------



## Kobe (May 19, 2019)

User sits on the Iron Throne


----------



## Owl (May 19, 2019)

User overcame the futility of existence


----------



## zoro (May 19, 2019)

User stole your waifu


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 20, 2019)

User went inside Thano's ass and survived.
User doesn't feel so good (I don't know if this one already exists, probably).
User has defeated 100% Ultra Instinct Shaggy.
User is fighting for his fucking life.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 20, 2019)

Can override Trombe!


----------



## Sunrider (May 20, 2019)

User knows more than Jon Snow.


----------



## Trueno (May 20, 2019)

User just works.

User orders boneless ramen.

Goober.


----------



## Tri (May 20, 2019)

user was made in heaven

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Whitebeard (May 20, 2019)

User is a true warrior that needs no blade

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (May 20, 2019)

user is wumbo
user was number 1
user is not a krusty crab
user is an ugly barnacle
user can use mayo as an instrument

Showing Spongebob some luv


----------



## MShadows (May 20, 2019)

User is inevitable


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 20, 2019)

User killed the Nights King
User shot down a dragon
User doesnt want it
User wears the Infinity Gauntlet
User .. is .. Iron .. Man


idk, mine are bad


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 20, 2019)

> User has finally surpassed Kakarot
> User might be stronger than Beerus



these are awful


----------



## SoulFire (May 20, 2019)

User has experienced revelry in the dark.
User delights in a banquet of darkness.


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (May 20, 2019)

Dont know if already added

User is truly ninja

*Ninja No Chigiri *
'I will vanish into the night; change my body to wood or stone; sink into the earth and walk through walls and locked doors. I will be killed many times, yet will not die; change my face and become invisible, able to walk among men without being seen.'


----------



## Jizznificent (May 20, 2019)

user always pays his debts

user sends his regards

OWARI DA!!!


----------



## NeoTobi (May 20, 2019)

user is the Senate


----------



## Jizznificent (May 20, 2019)

user never bends the knee


----------



## Jizznificent (May 20, 2019)

user is loved 3000


----------



## Toph (May 20, 2019)

User went to infinity and beyond


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 20, 2019)

User petted Ghost


----------



## Jizznificent (May 20, 2019)

user did the riverdance in a river


----------



## Xiammes (May 20, 2019)

User suggested a Rep Rank


----------



## Jizznificent (May 20, 2019)

user is made in china


----------



## Sassy (May 20, 2019)

User is getting Chinese takeout and not afraid to post it.


User is finally able to post on Facebook without their parents permission. 


User is unable to register what rep rank is.


----------



## scerpers (May 20, 2019)

user is that dude


----------



## Gunstarvillain (May 20, 2019)

User still lacks spiral rank update.


----------



## Jizznificent (May 20, 2019)

user fakes orgasm


----------



## shieldbounce (May 20, 2019)

User took a dive
User is in the major leagues


----------



## Toph (May 20, 2019)

User is the supreme gentlemen


----------



## Jizznificent (May 20, 2019)

User wasn't catfished by Panda


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 20, 2019)

User Went for the head


----------



## The Runner (May 20, 2019)

User is the rock on the ethereal shore, crash against this user and be broken

User is a cosmic force

User IS the revelation

User is the Tiger-Force of the Universe

User caught all the Pokémon


----------



## Toph (May 20, 2019)

User is MAXIMUM


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 20, 2019)

User is a Pokemon Master


----------



## Jizznificent (May 20, 2019)

user did the thing


----------



## Jizznificent (May 20, 2019)

user thought he/she was out of the rep game... but y'all pulled him/her back in


----------



## Krory (May 20, 2019)

[user] is pretty much an Avenger.


----------



## Jizznificent (May 20, 2019)

user went back in time to slap himself slapping himself

user knows every member on the forum at an atomic level


----------



## Toph (May 20, 2019)

User has entered the『 True Man's World 』

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (May 21, 2019)

The FAQ regarding reputation has been updated:


----------

